# The march of time



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been engaged in this "prepper" business for what seems like a long time. I have probably read thousands of posts and articles on the issue and spent countless hours personally actually prepping - buying supplies, storing supplies, testing equipment, attempting to learn skills that I may or may not ever require. I can "bug out" or "bug in" (which I prefer)

When I started, I could run 5 miles a day easy. I was working two physical jobs, going from one to the other. I fished. I hunted.

I turn 61 next spring. It pains me to say it, but I've noticed some disappointing changes since turning 60. Knees, back, feet just don't last like they once did. I'm still in good shape... for the shape I'm in. I work out regularly, and have for decades. But, still... Father Time is tapping me on the shoulder. As a consequence of that, I clearly see that I will have to alter my preparations and plans accordingly. "Work smarter, not harder" buzzes around in my brain. Mechanical advantage is taking the place of what once was brute strength. Now that our sons are grown and gone, it takes a lot longer for my wife and I to take care of things and get everything done. Sometimes things don't all get done and we have to prioritize what does and what has to wait til later. One other thing... naps are my friend!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I hear ya. The last of our kids got married and left home this summer. My husband and I cut all our firewood for our Montana winter ourselves, and he split it all. Sure miss the kids. We took a picnic basket and took regular breaks up in the woods. Same with other chores. Planting, tending, and harvesting the garden is more work without the kids here. 

Bones, joints, muscles...they all hurt sooner, hurt longer, heal slower, etc., now. 

It's weird to think that our years are winding down and there's only so many years ahead to worry about. It makes us look closer and what we've taught the kids and grandkids. Are there any holes there? Is there more we need to teach them? Will they be okay once we're gone? Sure, they'll inherit our "stuff", but what about knowledge and skills?


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> I've been engaged in this "prepper" business for what seems like a long time. I have probably read thousands of posts and articles on the issue and spent countless hours personally actually prepping - buying supplies, storing supplies, testing equipment, attempting to learn skills that I may or may not ever require. I can "bug out" or "bug in" (which I prefer)
> 
> When I started, I could run 5 miles a day easy. I was working two physical jobs, going from one to the other. I fished. I hunted.
> 
> I turn 61 next spring. It pains me to say it, but I've noticed some disappointing changes since turning 60. Knees, back, feet just don't last like they once did. I'm still in good shape... for the shape I'm in. I work out regularly, and have for decades. But, still... Father Time is tapping me on the shoulder. As a consequence of that, I clearly see that I will have to alter my preparations and plans accordingly. "Work smarter, not harder" buzzes around in my brain. Mechanical advantage is taking the place of what once was brute strength. Now that our sons are grown and gone, it takes a lot longer for my wife and I to take care of things and get everything done. Sometimes things don't all get done and we have to prioritize what does and what has to wait til later. One other thing... naps are my friend!


Welcome to my world. 
64 years old with one completely rebuilt knee, two screws in the other knee. Bum tcker, type 2 diabetic, and three compressed discs in my spine. Can you say slow and easy? I knew that you could.

I was still trying to do the things I did at forty and even fifty and my body rather rudely reminded me that I can't. I have finally accepted the fact that it will take me longer than it used to, to do what needs to be done and if I keep that in mind and stop trying to use that "brute strength" and to try to "work smarter not harder" I will eventually "Getterdone".

I have finally admitted to my wife and grown children that I am tired of waking up with my knee's and back screaming at me,  so if there is any heavy lifting to do someone else will have to do it. I tend to take more breaks "to catch my breath" than I used to and if that bothers anyone that I am working with, well they will just have to deal with it.

So what all of this boils down to is GETTING OLD SUCKS!!! :help::help:


----------



## beanpicker (May 25, 2011)

Im in the same boat, The old gray mare aint what she used to be.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

I just completed a test of my bug home capabilities. I am not the man that I used to be. I walk a great deal both at home and for pleasure in my "my time". I walk on the treadmill in excess of one hour a day at a steep incline. My thought was that I was in good shape......can you say WRONG? I tried to walk home from the farthest point in my routine travels. This was done on a perfect day with ideal conditions. I made it home but was so tired I fell asleep right after dinner, in my clothes, with my hand wrapped around a beer that I was too tired to open

I detest the ravages of time. Back in the days when "I used to be a man" I could carry two bundles of shingles up a ladder to the roof of our two story house. Now I split a bundle in two and then carry it up to the roof. I'm in my sixties now but still think (this is the PC way to say I don't know any better) that I am still 40.

We can take solace in the fact that we are on our way out. I would hate to be a young man today and have to face the constant assaults on our Constitution, fears of the economic conditions, the current political climate and the loss of personal freedoms. We never had these fears when we were young. My children from first family are raising thier children and have fears of what the next day or week might bring. There were certainties in our youth.

I am not crying in my beer...I am still too sore to open the can....but, I dislike the physical limitations I suffer daily but would rather have these physical limitations rather than the political limitations my kids are growing up with.

KNOWLEDGE AND EXPERIENCE (WITH A LITTLE TREACHORY) WILL OVERCOME YOUTH, STRENGTH AND ENTHUSIASM EVERY TIME.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm no kid, but at 35 I don't consider myself one of the "old guard" either. I've always, even when I was a kid, seen the merit in listening to the old timers tell their stories. I believe wholeheartedly in keeping things as low tech as possible and listening to the old stories about how things used to be done is another way I am preparing for the future, with my low tech philosophy in mind. I'd rather not repeat others' mistakes if it can be avoided.


----------



## snowbound (Oct 6, 2011)

I am almost 60 and I hear every bone in my body complaining somedays.
We have horses and every time I have to mount up, I pray that I'll still be able to get up and ride without hurting anything. The thought of crashing is not a pleasant one. Our horses are good though and we may have to use them to get around someday, so I keep getting on and riding.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi. I'm 61...never sick, take one tablet for a bladder condition I've had for 30 years, nothing else.

I did nothing, picked up nothing, lifted nothing, and Tuesday started having a back ache...it got worse, took pain tablets, and still got worse.
I have an annual checkup tomorrow; doc makes me so I can get my bladder prescription. Well, I am living in 'back ache hell'...and it sucks.
I have cried, been in bed for two days of the 7, and suffered badly. Have tried Ibuprofen, 800mg...Lortab???, and Oxycodon??...
I have a paralyzed acquaintance in a nursing home and try very hard to not complain. But, this has really been *'hell'*.
And I am a tough girl; broke toes in May and NEVER had one pain the entire time, nor took any pain tablets. 
This is altogether different...tomorrow, I'm ready for a shot!!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

As they say, getting old beats the alternative.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with y'all. The good part about being over the hill is that all walking should now be downhill.

See if this helps.

Adult Truths

1 Sometimes I'll look down at my watch 3 consecutive times and still not know what time it is.

2. Nothing is more annoying than that moment during an argument when you realize you're wrong.

3. I totally take back all those times I didn't want to nap when I was younger.

4. There is great need for a sarcasm font.

5. How the hell are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?

6. Was learning cursive really necessary?

7. Map Quest really needs to start their directions on # 5. I'm pretty sure I know how to get out of my neighborhood.

8. Obituaries would be a lot more interesting if they told you how the person died.

9. I can't remember the last time I wasn't at least kind-of tired.

10. Bad decisions make good stories.

11. You never know when it will strike, but there comes a moment at work when you know that you just aren't going to do anything productive for the rest of the day.

12. Can we all just agree to ignore whatever comes after Blue Ray? I don't want to have to restart my collection...again.

13. I'm always slightly terrified when I exit out of Word and it asks me if I want to save any changes to my ten-page technical report that I swear I did not make any changes to.

14. I keep some people's phone numbers in my phone just so I know not to answer when they call.

15. I think the freezer deserves a light as well.

16. I disagree with Kay Jewelers. I would bet on any given Friday or Saturday night more kisses begin with Miller Light than Kay.

17. I wish Google Maps had an "Avoid Ghetto" routing option.

18. I have a hard time deciphering the fine line between boredom and hunger.

19. How many times is it appropriate to say "What?" before you just nod and smile because you still didn't hear or understand a word they said?

20. I love the sense of camaraderie when an entire line of cars team up to prevent a jerk from cutting in at the front. Stay strong, brothers and sisters!

21. Shirts get dirty. Underwear gets dirty. Pants? Pants never get dirty, and you can wear them forever.

22. Even under ideal conditions people have trouble locating their car keys in a pocket, finding their cell phone, and Pinning the Tail on the Donkey - but I'd bet everyone can find and push the snooze button from 3 feet away, in about 1.7 seconds, eyes closed, first time, every time.

23. The first testicular guard, the "Cup," was used in Hockey in 1874 and the first helmet was used in 1974. That means it only took 100 years for men to realize that their brain is also important.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> I've been engaged in this "prepper" business for what seems like a long time. I have probably read thousands of posts and articles on the issue and spent countless hours personally actually prepping - buying supplies, storing supplies, testing equipment, attempting to learn skills that I may or may not ever require. I can "bug out" or "bug in" (which I prefer)
> 
> When I started, I could run 5 miles a day easy. I was working two physical jobs, going from one to the other. I fished. I hunted.
> 
> I turn 61 next spring. It pains me to say it, but I've noticed some disappointing changes since turning 60. Knees, back, feet just don't last like they once did. I'm still in good shape... for the shape I'm in. I work out regularly, and have for decades. But, still... Father Time is tapping me on the shoulder. As a consequence of that, I clearly see that I will have to alter my preparations and plans accordingly. "Work smarter, not harder" buzzes around in my brain. Mechanical advantage is taking the place of what once was brute strength. Now that our sons are grown and gone, it takes a lot longer for my wife and I to take care of things and get everything done. Sometimes things don't all get done and we have to prioritize what does and what has to wait til later. One other thing... naps are my friend!


I'm 52. I've found that glucosamine chondroitin (2 tablets twice a day) and ibuprofen (6 tablets twice a day) are my friends. Glucosamine chondroitin makes my knees feel a lot better. I used to wake up with a stiff neck every day so I started taking ibuprofen. I've had to increase the dosage over time to get the same effect.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

bczoom,

I haven't aughed that hard in a long time. i thought i was a total idiot and to my surprise I am not the only one that can't figure out how to fold a fitted sheet. That is some funny stuff, even if it is true.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well till Feb of last year, I was still Local Operations Manager in my hometown for a major electric utility at 55 years old. My 1200 customers were my complete responsibility. Installing new service, overhead and underground. Collecting power bills, being on call 24/7 every 4 weeks for a week for my town along with two other towns. I used a bucket truck, pickup and still climbed on a regular day. I LOVED my job.

Lung cancer, lung removal, chemo and onset of diabetes. Forced retirement after 29 years. Well it ain't the same no more.

But yesterday became day one of a new start. Got offered a full time postition at a company related to my old company. Not doing the same work, not even related type work, but none the less a job I can do and breath.

It feels good. Amazing what happens when you feel things are right in your life and how well you feel all of the sudden.

Jimmy


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

bczoom said:


> I'm with y'all. The good part about being over the hill is that all walking should now be downhill.
> 
> See if this helps.
> 
> ...


LOL LOL :melikey: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

BillS, that is a lot of Ibuprofen per day!!! It will kill your kidneys.

I may not be as young and sprite as I used to be, but I am way ahead of the idiot 20-somethings at OWS. You know, the people who are going to be hungry when the SHTF.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Jimmy24 said:


> Well till Feb of last year, I was still Local Operations Manager in my hometown for a major electric utility at 55 years old. My 1200 customers were my complete responsibility. Installing new service, overhead and underground. Collecting power bills, being on call 24/7 every 4 weeks for a week for my town along with two other towns. I used a bucket truck, pickup and still climbed on a regular day. I LOVED my job.
> 
> Lung cancer, lung removal, chemo and onset of diabetes. Forced retirement after 29 years. Well it ain't the same no more.
> 
> ...


Good luck, Jimbo. Sounds great!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

God bless, Jimmy! So glad about your new job!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Jezcruzen, I have been telling people for some time now that when you pass 60 it either falls apart or falls off. DH (67) and I (66) never had a sick day in our life until we turned 60. Out of the blue he has had 2 boughts with bladder cancer and I've had quardruple bypass surgery. Neither of us have the stamina we had just 10 yrs ago. Our minds say "do it" and our bodies say "forget it". Very flustrating.


----------



## denniscarmichael (Nov 29, 2010)

So who will be helping you survive when TSHTF?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

denniscarmichael said:


> So who will be helping you survive when TSHTF?


I think us seasoned citizens will survive just fine. We'll just do it a bit slower.

Besides, we might be getting older, but we are crafty!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Besides, we might be getting older, but we are crafty!


Yeah, you betcha! :2thumb:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We need to leave the younger generation directions when we go .Few will know how to survive a food shortage.


----------

